# APC UPS circuit Diagram



## BishnuPurabi (Jan 1, 2007)

Can any one tell me where can i get circuit diagram of APC UPS


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jan 2, 2007)

u really dont think that this would be publically available.. did u?

btw there are lots of other UPS/inverter ckts out there...


----------

